
Yahoo secretly scanned customer emails for U.S. intelligence - doener
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-yahoo-nsa-exclusive-idUSKCN1241YT?feedType=RSS&feedName=topNews&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=Social
======
cheeze
Same discussion on this topic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12637126](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12637126)

------
mtgx
They say the spy program/backdoor was installed last year. But I only see
evidence of Stamos finding it last year. What if it was really installed in
2014, and it's what led to the record-breaking data breach?

